# what do you know about "myrio mattogrossense"??



## Jessicafish (Jul 13, 2013)

so I'm buying a few plants from somebody on another forum and I can't find any info on this plant!! I've found pictures and stuff but no solid info!! I really need some info on this plant!! 

do you have any experience with myrio mattogrossense? if so please comment your thoughts of this plant and the details about this plant! It's not in the plant profiles so I'm kinda at a loss....


----------



## samee (Oct 14, 2011)

I have no idea about this plant but seeing the pics, it looks like a weed. Medium light should be fine for this plant. If you are cranking a high tech, it should turn yellowish to red and grow realllly fast. Again, just an assumption.


----------



## triggergun (Jul 2, 2012)

copied from aquariymplants.com.........














Myriophyllum mattogrossense exhibits a light green color under normal aquarium conditions. Like many plants this color changes from light green under moderate light to a browner color under higher light intensity. Myriophyllum mattogrossense has an interesting unique characteristic in the genus. Under high light intensity the stems will lie down and root along the bottom to spread out and form a colony. Other varieties of Myriophyllum that we grow will do this but to a much lesser extent. This is not completely unique as many aquatic plants do this under high light intensity however Myriophyllum mattogrossense is more likely than the other varieties we produce to do this. Myriophyllum mattogrossense also has the added benefit of adding a unique texture to the aquarium, different from other plants in its genus. Most Myriophyllum species have a sufficient amount of leaves to give the plant a full frilly look, however Myriophyllum mattogrossense shows its individual leaves which give it a completely different appearance, more similar to Cabomba.


----------



## starquestMM (Aug 26, 2012)

I have it. In a high/medium light tank it will grow very quickly and the tips will indeed turn orangeish. I like the look and it makes good fish habitat, but it does need constant removal of the bottoms and replanting to stay attractive.

In a lower light tank it can still grow but the leaves will be much smaller and it will look "denser".


----------



## Jessicafish (Jul 13, 2013)

My tank is medium to high light! I'm gonna have two redish plants then because I'm also getting some ludwigia (terrible at spelling that)!! I'll post some pics once my plants are settled but they aren't even gonna be shipped til wednesday!


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

It's a great, fast growing plant that has a nice frilly look. When grown on top of the water, it turns into Parrot's feather, but can grow emersed in dirt as well.


----------



## sowNreap (Jun 10, 2012)

I grow this is low light. I grows ok, not super fast. It's a really nice looking plant but somewhat delicate in my Sunfish tank. In my Tetra tank which is still on low end of medium light it grows better and of course the fish don't uproot or tear them up. Mine just stays green, but adds a different textured look to tank.


----------

